# LIRR Derailment (10/8/16)



## Gulfwind2 (Oct 9, 2016)

The Associated Press is reporting that at approximately 9PM an LIRR train with "about 600 people" derailed near Hyde Park, NY. Those familiar with the area may be aware that the train was about 20 miles east of Penn Station. No fatalities are reported but this is described as having been a collision with a "work train", and injuries are ranging from "broken bones" to "lacerations". This will nearly undoubtedly raise more questions in the media about whether any form of PTC can actually prevent incidents such as this from occurring.


----------



## ainamkartma (Oct 9, 2016)

Gulfwind2 said:


> The Associated Press is reporting that at approximately 9PM an LIRR train with "about 600 people" derailed near Hyde Park, NY. Those familiar with the area may be aware that the train was about 20 miles east of Penn Station. No fatalities are reported but this is described as having been a collision with a "work train", and injuries are ranging from "broken bones" to "lacerations". This will nearly undoubtedly raise more questions in the media about whether any form of PTC can actually prevent incidents such as this from occurring.


New Hyde Park (on Long Island), not Hyde Park (in Dutchess County).

nytimes.com reports 33 seriously injured in collision of LIRR passenger train and maintenance train.

Ainamkartma


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Oct 12, 2016)

this has been a bad time for commuter rail. Maybe some people in DC will consider PTC


----------



## CCC1007 (Oct 12, 2016)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> this has been a bad time for commuter rail. Maybe some people in DC will consider PTC


Do you mean consider paying for their mandate?


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 13, 2016)

I kinda understood that this was a sideswipe by a crane/gantry on the work train, which I'm not really sure that PTC would even begin to address.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 13, 2016)

It was a Plasser Rail Stabilizer, not a crane or work train but a piece of track equipment .

http://www.polar.sunynassau.edu/~fanellis/LIRR_Track_Cars02.JPG


----------

